# Non-toxic Sofa Ideas for < $2000?



## kotapop (Jun 16, 2010)

So, here is my dilemma...

Our family's couch needs to be replaced due to damage from our dog chewing through the cushions to exposed foam.

After diligently saving up a maximum budget of $2000 for a new one, I started researching furniture safety and quality, and discovered that nearly all upholstered furniture is filled with large quantities of flame retardants known to cause cancer, reproductive problems, et cetera, et cetera. (See here for an overview of the topic if not yet familiar with the issue: http://www.cpsc.gov/library/foia/meetings/mtg08/chemicals11_13.pdf)

The options I have found thus far:

1. Retailer in a neighboring state that sells organic sofas for $6000+. (not unless we hit the lottery)

2. Buy an organic sofa sight unseen from across the country for about $2000 - 2500 + shipping.

3. Buy a sofa from a local store that offers latex foam as a custom option but will not answer my emails inquiring if this is pure, FR-free latex, and hope for the best (quoted $2300)

4. Get a futon frame + latex mattress + upholstery materials, and make my own sofa ($1500+?).

5. Find a pre-1960 vintage sofa in good condition, or fixable condition & reupholster. (Nothing yet fitting this description in the various antique stores, flea markets, thrift stores, CL listings I have been scouring; slim pickings around here; heard reupholstery can be expensive especially with latex foam)

Is there some obvious, affordable solution I am missing here, or am I not looking in the right place? The futon DIY sounds tempting, but I had a futon sofa ten-odd years ago and still remember how uncomfortable it was. The antique sofa route would be ideal (and more in line with my taste), but I have yet to find anything this old that would warrant the cost of being rebuilt from the frame up. I have spent so many hours this month researching this that I am ready to give in and buy an otherwise perfect, flame retardant-filled one on sale down the street. Sometimes I think that would be better, as I'd free up more time to vacuum up all the flame retardant filled dust piling up as I over-analyze yet another decision.

My goal this year is to declutter and detoxify my home on a tight budget. How do you all prioritize your time and allocate your budget in creating a healthy home? Would my money be better spent on more organic food, or a less-toxic home environment?

Please help me make a decision!

Thank you.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

CRAIGSLIST!


----------



## e&tsmom (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, my, I have been there. I tried to figure out how i could keep my cushion covers but just stuff them with something else that would be non-toxic. I spend SO much of my time researching ad calling places. I feel ya. We didnt come to any resolutiopn and still have the same couch cushions. I dont think an option is ouit there other than the futon idea. So, we have made sure that anyting we have to buy for the home is solid wood - no particle board or antyning and we buy only organic food. We use only glass plates that are clear due to the lead presene in some of the paint on some dishes/clayware, organic body care items. We buy organic cotton undies, clean with vinegar. We function on a pretty tight budget, too. But, that is thebest we could do. We still have the crummy couches, but I dont see that changing anytime, soon.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

We ended up going the futon route and wrote about it on our website

http://organicgrace.com/node/596

I have soooo many customers looking for a non toxic couch they can afford and so far I have never found a solution. Our futon is not nearly as comfy as a couch but non-toxic was our first priority (knowing what we do in our line of work) Recently I came across this company that seems affordable and has good reviews. I have not checked them out yet but you may want to...

http://greenerlifestyles.com/


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

We are having our sofa reupholstered right now. Have you looked into that? They will replace any foam that is missing, and you could probably order the fabric and foam separately from vendors that carry nontoxic items.


----------



## kotapop (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all of your advice. Oh how I wish I could just go into a furniture store and be able to buy something like a normal person, life would be so much easier. Am waiting to hear back from an upholstery shop for a quote on a custom sofa, with me providing the latex foam and fabric... But am afraid of jumping into a project that I will not be able to afford to complete. Analyzing various latex price scenarios is giving me a headache, let alone costs of 'affordable', easy to clean, untreated fabric - AAAAHHHH! Nothing too promising yet on CL that is cheap enough for rebuilding from foam up, but checking daily. Have been tempted by one antique that looks like the original fabric/stuffing (pre-polyurethane) is in good condition, but then I worry that someone akin to my MIL has doused it with 5 lb. of Scotchguard.

Talia Rose - I love your website and have been deliberating doing something like your futon - though am concerned about a futon being uncomfortable for my husband. He's only home a couple days a week, and really looks forward to plopping down in front of the tv when he returns to de-stress from his job. (Maybe if it's not too comfy he will stop watching tv.







) It does seem like something I could do myself though, and I did see an allegedly organic/pure talalay latex mattress on CL that would work...

MariesMama - Are you using latex foam? I can't really figure out how much is required for a sofa. If so, was it expensive?

I have emailed and called so many people....Time to make a decision. Waiting to hear back from the upholstery shop, and if that is cost prohibitive will likely go the daybed/futon route.


----------



## theresa1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi, we are in the same boat. I keep looking for a affordable non-toxic couch but have a futon right now. We took an older cotton batting futon that was non-toxic but not comfortable and added two, two-inch natural latex toppers from overstock.com. I am told that toppers don't need to have flame retardants like mattresses and called the manufacturer of overstocks's supply a few times until I was as comfortable as I was going to be about it being 100% natural latex without any additives, so this was the most affordable natural latex i could find. The futon is now comfortable, but far from beautiful. When I have called around, it was hard figuring out which upholstery fabrics have been treated and with what. The fabric issue I what made me give up with looking into a custom one from "The Sofa Company". I would love to know what type of fabric you go with if you find something. Oh, I think you need to go pre 1950's to avoid brominated (spelling?) flame retardants with antiques. It seems most couches from the 1940's or older are not in good enough shape to be sold on craigslist in my area.


----------



## hannahtoe7 (Apr 13, 2012)

Could you please tell me the place you found "across" the country that could provide you with a sofa for $2,000-$2,500? I am in the same situation, and trust me, buying a futon is a huge mistake. I did it, and it is completely uncomfortable, we're stuck with it, and back to square one, looking for a sofa. Please tell me that place!!!


----------



## kotapop (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannahtoe7*
> 
> Could you please tell me the place you found "across" the country that could provide you with a sofa for $2,000-$2,500? I am in the same situation, and trust me, buying a futon is a huge mistake. I did it, and it is completely uncomfortable, we're stuck with it, and back to square one, looking for a sofa. Please tell me that place!!!


Well, there were two eco-friendly sofa providers I found (with organic options) on the West coast.

My top choice if I had more money to work with (more traditional style):

http://www.eklahome.com/

(You'll have to email her for a current price list, which I must say is extremely reasonable after getting quotes for similar items from local upholsterers)

And for a little less money (doesn't seem to be as heirloom-quality as the first choice, but good I'd say for getting in at a lower price point or if you prefer modern style pieces):

http://www.viesso.com/eco.html

Or if you know a good, cheap upholsterer and source of latex...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been meaning to update this with what I have found thus far.

I almost bought a new rattan sofa since they have loose cushions, thinking I could simplify my life by just ordering some latex and cutting it to fit. Still looking at $1300-2000 depending on whether I bought the basic one that looked like patio furniture, or a nicer frame with some hardwood in it. I must say the ones I tried out in the store were very comfortable. Tried contacting the two main companies making these for info on whether the polyfill in the back cushions were treated with any flame retardants, thinking I could save on some latex; got either no response after two emails(http://www.southsearattan.com/), or the runaround about how PBDE is banned so everything else is perfectly safe, without ever answering my question (http://www.braxtonculler.net/).

Almost purchased an antique, all down-filled sofa and chair set in need of reupholstering, but was going to end up costing too much unless I wanted to risk reusing the 100 yr old down stuffing - figured I should just go back to the futon idea...

Almost gave up, then found a nice antique cane-back sofa with matching chair on craigslist, only $200! Just got it home and cleaned it. Has original cotton-filled spring cushions, which I am tempted to reuse instead of shelling out for latex, but they do have an ever so subtle musty odor (which of course I am the only one who notices), so will probably end up ordering latex soon from foamorder.com (estimate $300-600). Also need some organic cotton batting around these (the one area where cotton must be organic, since batting unlike fabric doesn't have any attempt at washing the pesticides out of it), unless I can figure out whether I can get by with the polyfill/batting whatever it is called < is this treated with flame retardants???

Which brings me to finding some fabric. Having to go to all this trouble, figured I might as well get something I really like. Found some good deals on mohair velvet on ebay, but every time I look them up on the manufacturer's website to see what the "finish" is, they are all treated with mothproofing (all the ones I can afford that is). Been to Joann's fabric twice, and thinking of settling for a heavy but non-upholstery grade cotton twill, non-organic (they've never heard of organic or "low-impact dyes" there, everyone looks at me as if I have two heads), since I think only upholstery-grade are more likely to have stain repellant, etc. finishes?

Ordered swatches of "eco-friendly" fabrics from www.modern-fabrics.com. I liked the cotton velvet, but can't find anything conclusive yet on it's finish. Husband of course liked the "eco-friendly" polyester, which I double checked on the finish of, only to find out it has a stain repellant chemically similar to PFOA, but it is "built-in" to the fabric so doesn't "degrade as quickly" into our bodies : D Yay! How I love greenwashing.

Now awaiting my samples from http://www.nearseanaturals.com/. Sounds like good quality, no greenwashing, and reasonably priced, just wish they had a little more color in them. Only seem to have either various shades of beige & gray or crazy wild colors to choose from, not much in between (at the lower price points). Leaning towards their "colorgrown cotton" fabrics, to answer your earlier question theresa1 - let me know if you come up with any other fabrics, too. Guess I need to stop being so picky before I give up and nothing gets done... Just wish there were some sort of labeling system so we'd know what chemicals and how much are in our furniture, fabric, etc.

On a related note, emailed Tempurpedic recently, asking what kind of flame retardants are used in our mattress we bought two years ago. Here's their response:

Quote:


> "Thank you for contacting Tempur-Pedic®
> 
> All Tempur-Pedic® mattresses are manufactured with the safety of our environment and consumers as our first priority. Tempur-Pedic® uses three technologies to create a flame retardant barrier, all three of which are safe and do not pose any hazard to consumers. Unlike some other manufacturers, Tempur-Pedic® does not and has never used polybrominated diphenyl ethers (PBDEs) or Boric Acid as a flame resistant solution in our mattresses."
> 
> ...


Well, we all know what that is code for. Going to see if I can have a piece tested to see how bad it is, then move on to my next unnecessarily taxing project.


----------



## isisandshiva (Mar 29, 2012)

well, there is another option simmilar to the futon option if it's more in line with your tastes, you could build a day bed. I don't know if you sew or construct, but they aren't that difficult, can be adapted to add storage, and have the looks you prefer. then you could either purchase a twin mattress or make a padding and either pillows or a back pad simmilar to baby bumpers.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isisandshiva*
> 
> well, there is another option simmilar to the futon option if it's more in line with your tastes, you could build a day bed. I don't know if you sew or construct, but they aren't that difficult, can be adapted to add storage, and have the looks you prefer. then you could either purchase a twin mattress or make a padding and either pillows or a back pad simmilar to baby bumpers.


Possibly, you could even find a used sofa with an all wood frame and just need to make cushions. I have seen them. I've taken apart some oldish furniture cushions to discover they were made of a bunch of metal springs tied together. Then, the springs were covered with muslin. The fabric covered springs were next wrapped with cotton batting. Some had a layer of some kind of natural fiber under the batting, not straw but something like that. You'd want another layer of muslin over all the padding and an outer cover of pretty fabric, ideally with zippers so you can remove and wash.


----------



## kotapop (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry I have been away, busy with some family issues. Anyway, 4evermom, that is exactly the kind of sofa I did end up buying - wood frame with cotton-wrapped spring cushions. (If anyone is looking on craigslist for something similar, search for "cane back", "day bed", or "danish modern" wood sofa to start.) The cushions are actually somewhat comfortable, though a bit firm with the hundred year old well-compressed cotton. After diving back into my research, have decided the old cotton batting definitely needs to go ASAP, as the cotton was doused with even worse pesticides back then than now, and batting doesn't have pesticide residue (semi-)washed out like cotton fabric does. Have been agonizing over sources for ordering organic cotton batting to rewrap them, but as each cushion has about 15-20 lb. of cotton in each bottom cushion alone, never mind the back cushions, the cost for this batting is going to be even worse than the latex prices, costing me several hundred dollars for batting alone. Thinking of shelling out for the latex after ordering some samples, but the latex smell is so irritating just from these 3 x 3" sample cubes that I can only imagine how a whole couch and chair full would smell. If I hit the lottery soon my top choice would be organic wool batting (breathable, naturally flame retardant, and seems more resilient than the hard cotton). Am very close to settling for regular polyester batting, aka PET, polyethylene terephthalate, the plastic used in soda bottles. I've read it can release phthalates, antimony, and other fun stuff with time, but, hey, isn't it worse that I'm drinking acidic beverages sitting around inside that, than sitting on it? Doesn't my daughter already have hundreds of stuffed animals filled with this poly fill?

I miss the good old days when I was more ignorant about all these chemicals. Hope someone finds some insight from all these areas of concern when building their own less-toxic couch.

p.s.- Anyone want to talk me out of the poly batting?


----------



## theresa1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I think the new natural plant latex smell goes away pretty quickly, I have also stuffed my glider rocker cushions with mattress toppers, two layers for a total of four inches thick. Even my pregnant sensitive nose didn't notice a smell fairly quickly! I've been really happy with our latex and did talk with the manufacturer, twice, months apart and got consistent responses.

I almost bought a rattan sofa from pottery barn with plans to restuff the cushions until I couldn't get a clear answer about if the finish on the rattan had vocs or phathalates. Something antique sounds like a great choice! I check craigslist a lot! I 'd love to see a picture of you sofa kotapop when it is done!( for some inspiration!)

I am mixed about poly fill, it may be less toxic than a lot of other choices, but I just can never get answers about flame retardants in it. If you can find a source that answers your questions, let us know, I think it can be made without flame retardants, if you can find a source you can trust....

I'm a little lost when it comes to safe fabric. I wish 100% cotton was jut cotton not cotton with any number of chemicals sprayed of or around it.


----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)

My mother found an amazing antique couch. It was the ugliest thing I had ever seen but she saw the beauty underneath the torn avacado fabric. It had a hard wood frame and horse hair/Wool cushons. She had it recovered kept the horse hair and wool cushon, and its the coolest couch! Acutally she has recovered it twice. I hope to inherit it someday. If you look hard enough things are out there you gotta get past the ugly. New stuff is just so gross unless you can cough up the $$$. I found my DREAM COUCH a while back and looked at the price tag...$10,000!!!! Uh, not going to happen on a teachers salary. :/


----------



## LiamsMomma (Nov 2, 2012)

Has anyone looked at this site? http://greensofas.com/501.html. We are in the same position. Their prices look good... need to read it through to make sure it is definitely non toxic etc


----------



## kotapop (Jun 16, 2010)

I never came across this company in my research - they sound pretty interesting and have a great selection of styles. They offer soy foam, which in my research contacting the foam producers, I found still contains unknown flame retardant chemicals blended with polyurethane, so watch out for that. The latex should work as long as it's ~100%, not one of the "blends". If it is pure latex, expect it to bring up the price a bit. Hope you find something good - keep us updated if you do. My DIY reupholstering project fizzled halfway through but am determined to finish it before Thanksgiving, as my dining room has a half-finished sofa wedged into it. Best of luck, let us know what happens!


----------



## kotapop (Jun 16, 2010)

To follow up, for my sofa cushions I ended up ordering a new roll of organic cotton batting, plus some natural (not organic) wool batting to wrap over the cotton for a semi- flame and water resistant barrier. Plan on making some pillows with the wool batting if there is any left over, it is nice and plush, plus trying to phase out the polyfill we currently use. For the fabric I purchased colorgrown organic cotton in a medium weight - preshrunk it in the wash successfully, though I hope it holds up to the wear and tear of the kids and dogs. Will post pics when it is finally done.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

A few other natural/chemical-free sofa places:

http://www.greenerlifestyles.com/products.html

http://www.furnature.com/

http://eco-terric.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I have been facing a similar difficulty, with the added issue that my son and husband both have dust (and other environmental) allergies, so a cotton topped couch would not work. Does anyone know of a less-toxic, allergy-friendly couch?


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Bumping


----------



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2010)

I have thought about this somewhat. We have two couches, and I'd like to replace both. Here is what I have decided, with my own personal logic:

-For me, I am picky with how it "feels." I have a bad back, so I need something that won't "break in" quickly, and is somewhat firm/springy. And I can't afford to spend a lot of money on something that may start to sag in a year or two. I *would* go totally green, but I am too worried that in a few years, it'll be worthless for some reason (it will sag, i'll be sick of how it looks, or I'll discover something wrong with it health-wise, like I'm allergic to latex , etc) so I am not really willing to spend more than, say....$2500 because of the '"what if's"

-I have done some research on flame retardants. Basically, I feel okay about what's out there "now." As in, since 2005. Bonus points if the couch is leather or a leather-like substance, because even less chemicals will come out of it from the foam. I also feel (my sense) that certain microfibers may be dense enough to prevent chemicals "puffing" out from the cushions, and even though some of those fabrics are considered "stain resistant," they aren't treated with any chemicals....it is just literally the tight, specific weave of the fabric itself that repels liquids (of course, double check). So that tight weave makes me feel more secure that less chemicals are coming out. That, or leather. And if it isn't the high quality leather, it is isn't always expensive. I am currently looking at www.modani.com, they have some cool leather stuff that is affordable.

Anyways, the flame retardants that are now illegal to be used in couches sold in the U.S. (since 2005) accumulated in human fat. The ones that are legal now, to my knowledge, do not? So I figure worst case scenario, if I come in contact with something, at least I am peeing it out, and it isn't accumulating in my body, and my breastmilk. That makes me feel better. That is why I'm so anxious to get rid of the couch I have now.....it's old, and the longer I have it, the more is accumulating in my body. Luckily, I bought my mattress in 2005.

I am also very aware of whatever flame retardants will be on the next TV we buy. The flame retardants that accumulate in fat are still used in electronics. I think they are being phased out soon. Whatever they come up with next, I'll just try to manage the dust in our home. Also, not eating a lot of animal fat helps, because those chemicals end up in fish and chicken and full fat dairy, etc. Nothing we can do about it.  So even if your couch is fine, it's still in your food. So I'm just doing the best I can. Not sure if that helps at all, but that's my logic. Good luck!!!!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcat*  Bonus points if the couch is leather or a leather-like substance, because even less chemicals will come out of it from the foam. I also feel (my sense) that certain microfibers may be dense enough to prevent chemicals "puffing" out from the cushions, and even though some of those fabrics are considered "stain resistant," they aren't treated with any chemicals....it is just literally the tight, specific weave of the fabric itself that repels liquids (of course, double check). So that tight weave makes me feel more secure that less chemicals are coming out. That, or leather. And if it isn't the high quality leather, it is isn't always expensive. I am currently looking at www.modani.com, they have some cool leather stuff that is affordable.


I know from working in picture framing that cigarettes smoke easily coats the inside of glass of framed pictures. It gets between the glass and the picture. Knowing how easily something in the air gets in the tiniest of cracks and the fact that all upholstery, no matter the quality, is just the padding and the covering material stretched around a wood frame and stapled down, I think the type of covering material used in upholstery is irrelevant to how much the chemicals in the interior padding can off gas. Even an all leather couch has plain fabric material with padding under it on the part that doesn't show beneath the cushions. The bottom of the couch just has a dust cover of porous fabric. No matter how high end a piece of furniture is or what material is used to upholster it, the padding is in no way encapsulated. So I do think that you'd have a false sense of security thinking leather is going to block chemicals.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

The organic futon route is definitely not as comfy as a real couch. Since our personal priority is a non-toxic home we made that sacrifice but I do miss the comfyness of a couch at times. I wish there were better options. We tried to deal with greensofas.com but could never get them to answer e-mails and their phone was always disconnected. I would love to hear if anyone has actually purchased from them...

Huffington Post had an article today on flame retardants in furniture http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/28/flame-retardants-couches_n_2203242.html?utm_hp_ref=green


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Not sure if i am repeating the obvious. Wondering about the buying a used couch frame to get replacement cushions for. I got the latex website and it sounded like maybe 500$ for the part you sit on, minus back cushions? Of course it probaby varies by sizes. And then , is the 100%latex cushions the only way to do that, compared to just topping the top 2inches on top of some other kind of material? Its so hard to know without feeling it and being able to try it out, but if ordering it, its a risk that must be taken i guess. So, about the frame..how do we know what is quality? My mom said go by how heavy it is, ruling out cheaper chipboard type wood. Many on craigslist dont seem to be original owners. Someone mentioned caneback style? Why? I am concerned about the old musty issues that some people have run into, and then theres just the smells that live in some couches. What to do? I looked at a couple, but they werent especially comfortable as is , so i wasnt sure how much new cushions could change that. Then i thought of buying the cushions and bringing them to try before buying the couch. The frames i saw were selling for 150-250$, is that too cheap to be quality? I assume they are comparable to what a new 650$-700 couch is like. Do these not hold up well? I am trying to learn about quality of springs, but then the sellere have no idea. Maybe only more initally expensive ones have quality springs? That would make sense. Just trying to make this simpler . Its crazy because i want to carry the whole couch outside to be able to smell it outside of its normal environment, otherwise i am afraid i cant smell it as well. Pregnant nose alert. Pregnant body wanting comfort. I need to figure this out soon. Cant afford to try and reupholster myself if anything goes wrong, i cant believe someone is doing that, thats awesome and i hope it works out. We deserve it.


----------



## mum4vr (Jan 31, 2007)

What about wool & feathers/down?

In our cabin we are just building (ie built-in) a wooden bench (U-shaped around one end of a tiny sitting room), and using feather/ down pillows for seat and back cushions.

It is super-duper comfy (*way* more than our futon!);

the individual cushions are relatively inexpensive & easy to wash-- both the covers (consisting of pretty, assorted pillow cases w buttons & ribbon-loops sewn on), and the cushions/ pillows themselves, which can be machine washed on gentle or handwashed;

it is far more attractive (to me/ imo) than other options in our price range;

it is super-durable (I think the cabin will fall down before the benches do!);

it will not sag since the frame is sturdy hardwood, not springs/ foam/ board;

if the cushions are damaged by kiddos or pets, they are easy to repair/ replace.

I can build it myself, but if that's not your thing, you could have a handful of highschool wood-shop students do it for about $50 each and maybe a hungry-teen-home-cooked meal, hahah.

I can make the cushions myself, but if that's not you, you can buy feather/ down pillows for around $15 each and buy covers with buttons/ zips already on them.

Have you checked with a local shepherdess or chicken farmer? Seriously-- I have a -bale- of wool (too big to fit in my mini-van) in my shed that I can't sell locally, so we're using it for a replacement bed futon (we'll add a feather bed or 2 on top for more comfy-ness) & by next year at this time, I could do the entire set of cushions w our own feathers & down (our flocks are growing). Many people with the all natural goods find it hard to market to ppl who are seeking them & appreciate zero chemical treatments & ironically it's almost impossible to find these goods locally when they're needed C:

Still would love to hear more ideas & see pix of finished work C:


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Subbing because I need to figure out what to do about the toxic couch.

FWIW Heather Stapleton's site at greensciencepolicy.org does list a number of flame retardant-free couch retailers; I think most of them might have been mentioned on this thread already but she does have them all in one place. I found several options under $2000 listed.

http://blog.greensciencepolicy.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/FlameRetardantFreeCouches.pdf


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

i found this blog post with 2 options

http://laurasrules.org/2012/04/28/sofa-saga-part-4-success-two-great-sources-for-truly-green-sofas/


----------



## kotapop (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the link vrclay, that is very informative! I wish I had found that furniture maker before embarking upon my "Learn to Sew & Upholster Furniture Project". I also found a place in New England that says it offers the flame retardant-free foam in the cushions, Condo Furniture in the Portland, ME area. I also just came across this list of retailers: http://blog.greensciencepolicy.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/FlameRetardantFreeCouches.pdf My only concern would be what foam they use to wrap the rest of the sofa, i.e.- arms, back, base; Is this FR-free foam too, or are they just switching out the cushions? If that was the case I'd personally hold off, but it is a big step in the right direction. Think I will contact them for clarification on this. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

OK we ended up buying a futon set from The Futon Shop. I think they are only in CA but they completely customize the filling - they have a number of nontoxic options, we went with 100% wool, no flame retardants needed as wool is apparently naturally fire retardant. Win! They have many options under $2000.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I am in the same boat. I finally splurged for what I thought would be a really nice sofa. Turns out it is so chemical smelling I cant even use, it NOw I am sending the cushions back to the manufacturer to ask for new non chemical cushions- we sent one back-- but I may be better off making my own, ugh at this point I justy want to return the thing if I can.


----------



## HipMamma3R (May 20, 2014)

Hi, I am wondering what you ended up doing!

We have been without a couch for around 6 months- and I never realized how valuable it was! I came to the same conclusions after attempting to replace the old couches that my husband had-

1. All organic couches online are around $3k and a couple hundred for shipping

2. No one even KNOWS about flame retardants- so I sound like some crazy hippy

3. Any couch from the 60's that is still around has got to have been re-stuffed by now with new foam

I thought that we might just go ahead and invest in some safe bean bag loungers and save the big money for a couple years down the road when more couches will be around with out the retardants- (thanks to a new bill that passed late last year!). But after spending 2 weeks looking, combing amazon, and calling companies- just about all of them use post-recycled furniture foam that has been treated! 

So- back to the drawing board. I saw that someone had posted a safe fill for bean bag chairs as buckwheat hulls- sounds tempting... I was also thinking about filling it with down or wool- both might be more expensive than the buckwheat. I also saw that a few sites- like Jaxx would sell just the covers for these giant loungers for around $200.

Has anyone found an affordable furniture site? Or company? I have combed the net for the past 6 months- but all that I find are around 3K and up. I need some big lounger to take the place of a couch- something that will fit 2 adults and 2 children..


----------



## HipMamma3R (May 20, 2014)

Ok, if anyone is also looking for a non toxic alternative seating- this is what we did after 3 weeks of internet research:

-There was one company that had made non toxic/ no flame retardant bean bag chairs- for really cheap too! cozysack.com. I ended up getting a 7.5ft one- we'll see how it goes! it was >$300

- before I found the above site- I thought about buying the cover and stuffing it. For a non toxic fill- I found the buckwheathull.com, (but was expensive)- the only foam carrier that carried foam that was untreated was http://www.unitedpillow.com/catalog/Shredded_Foam-986-1.html and it was not very expensive.

So if anyone finds this- I hope it helps your search!


----------

